# Going to buy a helmet. . . full face or open face



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Hey Guys, 

I was going to hold out on buying a helmet but then decided I will just go and get one (partly due to Alee making realize it's kinda dirty wearing a helmet that's been around) 

I need your advice . . . 

Why should I get a full faced over an open face or vica versa . . . 

Is this a preference type of thing or is it a safety related or is full faced required by some of the different organizations in order to race ? 

I would think if it weren't an issue, everyone would get open faced since in the heat, it is probably more comfortable . . .

Also, currently where is the least expensive place on the internet to get one ?

Thanks for your advice . . .


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

I got mine on eBay. I like the idea of an openface design, but they were much more expensive, and you really only hve the helmet on for a few minutes at a time. So, even if it is really hot out, the full face, with the shield open, isn't that bad.

I just checked, and the same place I got mone from is still selling them in eBay. Click here. I wound up bypassing the auction, and simply emailing them from the link provided to the seller in the auction. Wound up beating the price of the auction that way, and I got the color/size I wanted without having to monitor an auction. I think they go for about $70 these days, and are M2000 (not SA2000), which should be good for any autox courses in the country for quite a few more years.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Isn't this a :repost: of this?


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I read through that post this morning before posting this . . .the difference in my threads are I am trying to find out what the reasoning would be to buy an open face or full face . . .

Maybe I am missing something but it seems most people at the Auto x I went to Saturday had a full face . . . I figured I would buy an open face but I am so new at this that maybe I am missing something

That thread gave me some good advice on whether I should buy a M or SA helmet and also gave me some great autocross links . . .


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

As long as it meets the requirements of the autox (most likely m2000), you're all set, whether full face or open.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *I read through that post this morning before posting this . . .the difference in my threads are I am trying to find out what the reasoning would be to buy an open face or full face . . .
> 
> Maybe I am missing something but it seems most people at the Auto x I went to Saturday had a full face . . . I figured I would buy an open face but I am so new at this that maybe I am missing something
> 
> That thread gave me some good advice on whether I should buy a M or SA helmet and also gave me some great autocross links . . . *


The other thread was more about SA v M rated helemts than open vs full.

The additional protection offered by full face over open face probably isn't that big of a deal if it will only be used at autocrosses. OTOH, if you plan on doing anything else (tracking, karting, etc), a full face may be more desirable if not required. Open face helmets, OTOH, are less restrictive of your vision and generally more comfortable (particularly in hot, humid weather).

You have to figure out where you plan to use the hemet and if you think that the slightly restricted vision, and possible discomfort of a full face is worth the reduced protection and the possible limitations of use.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> *The additional protection offered by full face over open face probably isn't that big of a deal if it will only be used at autocrosses. OTOH, if you plan on doing anything else (tracking, karting, etc), a full face may be more desirable if not required. Open face helmets, OTOH, are less restrictive of your vision and generally more comfortable (particularly in hot, humid weather).
> *


If you are going to use it karting, definitely full face.

For the track, open is ok in a closed car. I just got a new open face SA2000 helmet.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *If you are going to use it karting, definitely full face.
> 
> For the track, open is ok in a closed car. I just got a new open face SA2000 helmet. *


I don't know what karting is but when I have more time (in other words, when I'm not in my office) I will read into it a little more . . .

My basic thing for the next few years will be Autocrossing so I will just double check with my local BMW CCA & with the SCCA and make sure an open face is ok with them.

I am getting the feeling that open face is more comfortable, offers better visability and preferred . . .


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

AF330i said:


> *I was going to hold out on buying a helmet but then decided I will just go and get one (partly due to Alee making realize it's kinda dirty wearing a helmet that's been around) *


:lmao: :lmao: I got you all grossed out didn't I? 

I just requested the loaner helmet on my registration form, but now you've got me rethinking that strategy. :eeps: Already bought S-03s, what's another $300 for a Bell M2? :dunno:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Going to buy a helmet. . . full face or open face*



alee said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: I got you all grossed out didn't I?
> 
> I just requested the loaner helmet on my registration form, but now you've got me rethinking that strategy. :eeps: Already bought S-03s, what's another $300 for a Bell M2? :dunno: *


It's all your fault . . . now my head feels itchy all the time from the helmet I wore over the weekend


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

AF330i said:


> *I don't know what karting is *


Go-karts driven around a track (indoors or outdoors)... Example here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17093


----------



## BalticVid (Dec 1, 2002)

If you have a cheap head...get a cheap helmit.


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Going to buy a helmet. . . full face or open face*



alee said:


> *:lmao: :lmao: I got you all grossed out didn't I?
> 
> I just requested the loaner helmet on my registration form, but now you've got me rethinking that strategy. :eeps: Already bought S-03s, what's another $300 for a Bell M2? :dunno: *


I just put doorag (sp?) on my head before putting on the loaner helmet, and it worked just fine. No head lice so far.:thumbup: :rofl:

I am holding out for the $%!# hinged helmet to be legal in the LA and GGC chapter. Vegas, SD, and CC don't care. Hmm, maybe I should just get it, I don't go to LA schools anyway, and GGC was where I used the doorag configuration with the loaner helmet....

I WANT MY HINGED HELMET.:violent:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## WhatApex?!? (Nov 6, 2002)

My advice would be to get the BEST helmet you can afford. This is one place you don't want to skimp. The lighter and stronger the better. Expect to fork out around $700 to $1000 for a good helmet.

Get a full face helmet for sure.... Just imagine which you would prefer on your head as an airbag is coming at you full speed.

There have been instances where airbags have gone through the peep hole in the helmet and hurt people. Keep that visor down (maybe a crack open to prevent fog) as well. 

There have also been a few instances where crap from the track was kicked into the car and hit the driver in the eye/face. Not good when you're going 100MPH +. I can tell you that as you're spinning in the dirt, it's really in your favor to have a full face helmet w/a visor. Just ask Raffi. He's used it a few times 

Another benefit of a full face helmet is that the chin portion of the helmet will hit you in the chest on a frontal impact and reduce the chances of serious neck injury, especially when used with a the neck brace...

Would you use an open face helmet on a motorcycle? Some people do... 

Safety is #1, get the best brain bucket you can afford.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

WhatApex?!? said:


> * I can tell you that as you're spinning in the dirt, it's really in your favor to have a full face helmet w/a visor. Just ask Raffi. He's used it a few times
> 
> *


I guess my reputation precedes me now... :dunno: I remember putting Dale through that exercise at Willow Springs about a year ago, coming through turn 1 and going sideways on the left side of the track - it took me 2 days to clean the car, took Dale two minutes to clean his helmet and glasses!


----------



## WhatApex?!? (Nov 6, 2002)

Yea... He's actually still spitting up dirt. :slap:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

WhatApex?!? said:


> *Yea... He's actually still spitting up dirt. :slap: *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: But he still talks to me at the driving schools!


----------



## 4WDrift (Dec 14, 2002)

Full face on track will also afford your nice pearly whites added protection in case of wheels, deer, etc. coming through the windshield (it's happened). Sucks to have your jaws wired shut.


----------

